# Lab rp



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

if anyone is interested in a lab role play pm me in the conversations


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

Ha, what a nerd!
*baps dragon*


Jk, but is there any more details you can give about it?


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Ha, what a nerd!
> *baps dragon*
> 
> 
> Jk, but is there any more details you can give about it?


sure you can either be a test subject in an abusive  research lab  or help me escape it's an awful place.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

The Universe said:


> sure you can either be a test subject in an abusive  research lab  or help me escape it's an awful place.


Hmm, I do like the idea of being the test subject.
Maybe you can convince me to help you escape~ >:3


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

ok


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Hmm, I do like the idea of being the test subject.
> Maybe you can convince me to help you escape~ >:3


so where do you want to do this?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 18, 2019)

The Universe said:


> so where do you want to do this?


Your call, usually prefer discord since it's easier for me to get to.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 18, 2019)

Is the story gonna be about mixjg various chemicals/ingredients together to create a brand new kind of candy?


----------



## Synomance (Mar 21, 2019)

The scenario of being a lab rat would sound interesting.


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2019)

you're in buddy


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

The Universe said:


> if anyone is interested in a lab role play pm me in the conversations


have room for a test subject who is a "Tough guy" and is not bothered about saving himself but deep down he is compassionate and would help escape.


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes I do


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm in if you'll have me. :3 
Discord??


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2019)

Sure


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 22, 2019)

Taurokhun/Ace#4842


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

I'd love to rp as an employee who grows compassionate for the lab subjects and helps escape. 
(Would be so cool to be forced to conduct an experiment on a subject) 

Discord:  Duck#6678


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2019)

You’re in


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

The Universe said:


> You’re in



Awesome. 
Duck#6678


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm interested in being a test subject.


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2019)

You’re in too


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 19, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2019)

So where do you want to do this?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 19, 2019)

Tbh I've been waiting/wondering when this was starting that I almost completely forgot about it.


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2019)

Right now


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 19, 2019)

can i join?


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2019)

Sure right now I’m going to bed


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 19, 2019)

okaty, thanks. we doing the rp here?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 20, 2019)

Iz ther fud? Like... almost more than I can eat? >w0


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

Yes we’re doing it here


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2019)

great ready when you are.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

*I slowly woke up strapped into a strange machine* “AHHHHHHHHH”


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2019)

Doctor Greyson stood behind see through glass as you looked at the subject. [what species and your appearance?]


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

(my appearance) (Celestial dragon)


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

“WHO ARE YOU?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

(The Latin name is draco caelestibus)


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2019)

"Draco Caelestibus, quite the mouthful...DC-01 Works for the filing i guess.' The human sighs as he writes on a clipboard.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

*I started trying to Weald myself free of the restraints* “what do you want from me?”


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2019)

"Me? Nothing. But hey, work's work. I'm doctor Grey." He runs a hand through his stony, grey hair. [What experiments you want me to use? We using more horrific experiments, or like lewd ones?]


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

(Horrific experiments) “I’m universe”


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2019)

"And i'm Cosmos." He says not believing you. Alright, lets start with an easy." He presses a button and a machine arm with a flamethrower at the end sides towards you to get in range.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

“NO” *I got a surge of adrenaline and ripped my arm free* “My name is Universe”


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2019)

The flamethrower spewed a jet of flame as another mechanical arm forced your arm back into place, a new clamp of stronger stuff holding your wrist.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

Coltshan000 said:


> The flamethrower spewed a jet of flame as another mechanical arm forced your arm back into place, a new clamp of stronger stuff holding your wrist.


“NO” *I ripped my other arm free*


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2019)

Still anoth arm came to restrain as fire scorched your chest.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

*I didn’t react but I did wince a bit*


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

“No stop I’ve had enough”


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2019)

"Heat shielding is nominal, starting bolt g07. A manchine arm with a lighniing weapon prepares to discharge upon you.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

“NO”


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2019)

*I ripped my leg free and sent the metal at the mechanical arm*


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2019)

*I missed through*


----------



## Universe (May 5, 2019)

“Oh no”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

With it missing it thrusted into a test tube With a "special" experiment inside.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

Out of the force the glass shatters and emerges a towering figure, with a white coat of fur and black markings, the subject they named "korie" of course being easier to say than sj.koie16


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

He gains strength and gets up from the shattered glass and debree "groan, what?.... where am I?....." he said in a confused mumble


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

"God.... I feel Like I just drank a gallon of gin....  I need some coffee", unaware of the current situation he stumbles to the door to be stopped a guard.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

"You aint leaving" told the man in a strong british acsent, "mate budge over before you lose a tooth!", yelled a side of korie nobody has seen,


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

Taking a sudden gasp of air korie changes back to his regular self, " oh god..... he got out.... sigh just forget that happened, pass me that t shirt and pair of joggies why don't yah", the guard passes them to korie with him lying on the floor, he puts them on and grabs a grey and navy hoodie on his way.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 13, 2019)

He grabs universe and drags him to the door and exits, with a quick stop at the mocha machine,


----------



## Universe (May 13, 2019)

“Ahhhhh”


----------



## Universe (May 13, 2019)

“Where are we going”


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 14, 2019)

"Out of here of course, this place has held me here for 5 straight years",


----------



## Universe (May 14, 2019)

“Ok”


----------



## Universe (May 14, 2019)

*I then proceeded to pass out*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 16, 2019)

Suddenly korie halts to a stop, "sh#t I forgot, to get out you need to go through a prosess even proper scientists don't get past," he thought through what to do " gasp, bingo! That's It!"


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 16, 2019)

"Lets see Theres eye scans, hand prints, even dna scans, telling if a subject is unconcious or dead, plus a level 99 keycard only the managers bodyguards kidnappers contractor has,"......


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 16, 2019)

"Sorry i learned a lot at my half decade here, they even gave me an apprentice ship.... then shoved me in a test tube


----------



## Universe (May 17, 2019)

I was breathing heavily.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Is this still active? If so, what type of experiments?


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Sure  dna splicing


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

To create supermutants?


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Transformation but yeah that could work


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

I maybe interested, I love monster movies.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Eeeeeeee you’re in


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cool, is there a Discord or?


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Do you have a discord


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

I do.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Ok discord it is


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Do you need mine or shall i have yours?


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Mine is the same as here the Universe#9288


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Got that?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Yeah


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wait, it didn't send well. Also, do you mind characters becoming monsters?


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

No I don’t


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Alright, because I'm for the "science gone horribly wrong" horror type. Also, I imputed it as you said and it went red.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2019)

Did you type it in the way I told you the Universe #9288


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

Nope, just try mine. Jared#1103


----------

